# I wrote support for  Intel 7260 bluetooth, need testers!



## philmb (May 2, 2021)

Hi, I have added support for the 7260 *bluetooth* card in iwmbtfw(8). This means that *firmware downloading* will now work on this card. Unfortunately I've found bluetooth (called netgraph in FBSD) support quite unreliable so far; I can hear a bit of audio coming out of my speakers but then the connection resets. I have no idea why.
I will post the source shortly if there's interest.

We will also need to update comms/iwmbt-firmware for distributing the actual firmware file.


----------



## philmb (May 2, 2021)

The source is available at https://github.com/sinetek/iwmbtfw


----------



## Vladimir Kondratyev (May 3, 2021)

I reposted your link to FreeBSD bugzilla issue dedicated to 7260 support: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=228787
I do not own hardware to test, so it is better place for further discussion/testing.

> We will also need to update comms/iwmbt-firmware for distributing the actual firmware file.
Proposed ports patch is posted here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=253302

Thank you!


----------



## Vladimir Kondratyev (May 3, 2021)

> Unfortunately I've found bluetooth (called netgraph in FBSD) support quite unreliable so far; I can hear a bit of audio coming out of my speakers but then the connection resets. I have no idea why.

You may try to disable wifi while testing bluetooth.

AFAIK all these Intel adapters shares common antenna between bluetooth and WiFi and "coexistence" code has never been ported. So you can actively use only one RF device at a time.


----------

